# Counselling Psychologist in Canada



## Dita (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi there. 
I have recently discovered this site and find it very usefull! Wonder if anyone could help me with this one: Originally from the Czech Republic, I have MA in Psychology which I completed there. Got married to an irresistible South African man and now living in SA. Currently busy with 12-month internship as a Counselling Psychologist which will allow me to register with a professional body here as a Psychologist. Me and my hubby have recently started talking about relocating to some safer and more stable country and Canada seems like a good option. Would my qualification be recognized and would I be able to work in my field there? Also, my husband does not have any tertiary education but has been climbing the corporate ladder, having vast experience in transport on a managerial level and currently being a sales manager for a manufacturer of steel products, would he have a chance there?

Thanks for any advice,
Dita


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

I quickly looked up 2 sites.
Canadian Informaion Centre for International Credentials:
Canadian Information Centre for International Credential - Centre d'information Canadien sur les diplômes internationaux
or for psychologist specifically:
CICIC::Information for foreign-trained psychologists
I also found the Canadian Psychology Association:
CPA/SCP > PSYCHOLOGY QUICK FACTS
Hope that helps.


----------



## Dita (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks so much, I will look it up and let you know. 
Dita


----------

